# Hair loss and scabbed up lower legs



## firehunter (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi, I have a goat that has lost half of its hair on all of its lower legs and there are scabs on some of the bare skin. Any ideas? He doesn't seem to be bothered by it from what I can tell but I obviously want to get it taken care of. I put the fly dust on him to keep them away and I cleaned and bleached the pen. Thanks for the help. Ty


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

this time of year is typical for all kinds of skin parasites - the change from winter to summer coat gives them plenty of oportunity to manifest.

Could be lice, mites or a skin fungus. Lice and mites can be treated with ivermectin, doromectin or moxidectin pour-ons or injectables. Fungi need different treatment. On the lower legs, it's probably rather mites than lice.

Can you check the affected area and describe it in more detail: do you see small bugs, can you pull out hair, etc. Does he scratch the affected areas?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

There;s s hotgun recipe for things you don't know exactly what you are treating. Contains Lamisil, an antifungal, and triple antibiotic, in equal parts, with a little iodine, just a 1/4 teaspoon of 3% to a tube ach of the other ingredients.. You can try this and see if it works.


----------



## SarahJean (Apr 30, 2009)

my bucks get something like taht called urine scald... just keep itclean and it should heal up pretty fast


----------

